# Help: Install 3-prong cable



## the_guitarboy (May 2, 2008)

Hey Guys

Just got myself a new amp, 1961 Harmony H306c and I need to install a 3-prong power cord in it.
Does anyone around the Vancouver area want to help me out, FREE CASE OF BEER!

I'd rather do this myself (with helo) instead of paying a tech as i could use the knowledge, quite limited experience with insides of tube amps.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is an excellent thread specific to what you want to do:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-tech-section/32309-vintage-amps-two-prong-plugs-conversions.html

Cheers


----------



## the_guitarboy (May 2, 2008)

Talked with Steve from ACT1 Music in langley. They are gonna do it for me, pretty good price too.
Can't wait to not be scared to play the thing!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

the_guitarboy said:


> Talked with Steve from ACT1 Music in langley. They are gonna do it for me, pretty good price too.
> Can't wait to not be scared to play the thing!!


Are you going to be able to watch him do the work and ask some questions? That would be cool, if it could be arranged and he was agreeable.

Cheers


----------

